# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  كيفية حساب أعلى أو أدنى سعر لسهم ما ليوم الغد  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## مضارب محترف

عنوان مثير نوعا ما  وجدت هذا العنوان في أحد المنتديات لأحد الأعضاء يدعي بأن لديه نظرية رياضيية يستطيع من خلالها معرفة سعر سهم ما ليوم الغد علما بانه مستعرض نظريته دون أي أمثلة عملية سوف أضع نظريته كما هي ونحاول أن نطبقها عمليا ربما تكون مجدية    السلام عليكم كيفية حساب اقل واعلى سعر لسهم غدا.....*  كیف تعرف أعلى وأدنى سعر للسھم لیوم غداً ؟  اسمحوا لي أن أقدم لكم ھذه النظریة الخاصة " نظریة خالد الزایدي للتنبؤ بالأسعار المستقبلیة " ھذه النظریة بتوفیق اللة قمت بإعدادھا وذلك للتنبؤ بأسعار الأسھم في المستقبل ( أعلى وأدنى سعر لیوم غداً )  مقدمة :  من المعروف ان یوجد للسھم الواحد أربعة أسعار كل یوم وھي : سعر الافتتاح – أعلى سعر – أدنى سعر – سعر الإغلاق  وجمیع ھذه الأسعار التي تظھر أمامك لا یمكن الوثوق بھا بأي حال من الأحوال لكي تمثل سعر السھم الحقیقي لكل یوم تداول .  اذا ما ھو السعر الحقیقي للسھم الذي یمكن الوثوق بھ للوصول الى سعر واحد فقط ویكون سعر عادل للسھم ؟  ھذا السعر ھو السعر العادل الذي یمثل السھم لكل یوم تداول .  وھو السعر الذي تمت علیة اكبر كمیة تداول .  وھو السعر الذي اتفق علیة معظم البائعون ومعظم المشترون خلال الیوم الواحد .  وھو السعر الناتج من عملیة قسمة قیمة التداول لكل یوم على كمیة التداول .  سوف نطلق على ھذا السعر اسم ( السعر المرجح ) .  اذا السعر المرجح = قیمة التداول للسھم خلال فترة معینة / كمیة التداول للسھم خلال نفس الفترة .  وھذا السعر الذي تقوم علیة النظریة لتحدید الأسعار المستقبلیة ( أعلى – أدنى )  تقوم النظریة على مبدأین أساسین وھما :  ١ / اذا كان السعر المرجح الیوم اكبر من السعر المرجح امس فھذا دلیل على ان قوى الشراء اكبر من قوى البیع وبالتالي فان السھم یمر بحالة تجمیع .  وبناء على انة یوجد تجمیع على السھم فیتم حساب أعلى وأدنى غدا كالتالي :  متوسط سعر التجمیع = ( السعر المرجح * ٢ ) +( أعلى سعر الیوم * ٢)  أعلى غدا = ( متوسط سعر التجمیع / ٢ ) – أدنى سعر الیوم  أدنى غدا = ( متوسط سعر التجمیع / ٢ ) – أعلى سعر الیوم   ٢/ اذا كان السعر المرجح الیوم اقل من السعر المرجح امس فھذا دلیل على ان قوى البیع اكبر من قوى الشراء وبالتالي فان السھم یمر بحالة تصریف  وبناء على انة یوجد تصریف على السھم فیتم حساب أعلى وأدنى غدا كالتالي :  متوسط سعر التصریف = السعر المرجح + أدنى سعر الیوم  أعلى غدا = ( متوسط سعر التصریف / ٢ ) – أدنى سعر الیوم  أدنى غدا = ( متوسط سعر التصریف / ٢ ) – أعلى سعر الیوم  یوجد ھنالك الكثیر من الأرقام یمكن استنباطھا وتحلیل حركة اتجاه السھم بالاعتماد على الله ثم على السعر المرجح  وھذه العملیة سوف تیسر علیك الكثیر في المضاربة الیومیة وسوف تعرف متى تبیع ومتى تشتري.

----------


## ali55

تحتاج الى امثلة وتطبيق
كل نظرية ناتجة عن تجريب وتطبيق - فهل فعل ذلك ؟
لم يضع امثلة لمعرفة الاساس الذي بنى عليه هذه النظرية 
شكرآ لك

----------


## مضارب محترف

صحيح أخ علي فهو لم يضع امثلة عملية كما الاحظ بأن تم القفز على الأستنتاجات أي ليس هناك تسلسل منطقي كافي للوصول للنتائج قد تكون بحث منقول ولم يعرف ينقله بالشكل الصحيح ولكن أجد ببعض النقاط المذكورة شىء من الصحة  أرجو أن نتعاون على طريقة ونتائج تطبيقها قد نستفيد منها

----------


## mesterex

يل جماعة النظرية موجودة فى كتاب شرح المؤشرات الفنية للكاتب أبو معاذ التميمى و ن أحببتم الاطلاع على الكتاب فى المشاركة 6 لسمير صيام على هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26685.html
و النظريو موجودة فى الجزء الثانى من الكتاب

----------


## فوازالعبدالله

> يل جماعة النظرية موجودة فى كتاب شرح المؤشرات الفنية للكاتب أبو معاذ التميمى و ن أحببتم الاطلاع على الكتاب فى المشاركة 6 لسمير صيام على هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26685.html
> و النظريو موجودة فى الجزء الثانى من الكتاب

 الف شكر لك للتوضيح

----------


## hazem321

نظرية رائعة هل ممكن التوضيح بامثلة و يوجد طرق رقمية اجري مثل الpivot و Fibonacci pivot و كاميلا

----------


## ro7eg

:015:  نظرية رائعة

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------

